# cover letter canada



## kevbudd (Jul 11, 2013)

I am currently living In the UK and would like to move to Saskatchewan.
I have been looking in to the SINP skilled worker which I should qualify for if I were to secure employment.
I am a satellite/cable and broadband installer with heights, roped access and management experience.
before I just go ahead and fire off my cover letter and resume I was wondering how would I be best explaining I am a Brit looking for sponsorship for my visa which could potentially take months/years. I am also not in the position to jump on a plane to attend interviews due to work, family and funding so would have to complete any interviews over the phone or by Skype.

thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

kevbudd said:


> I am currently living In the UK and would like to move to Saskatchewan.
> I have been looking in to the SINP skilled worker which I should qualify for if I were to secure employment.
> I am a satellite/cable and broadband installer with heights, roped access and management experience.
> before I just go ahead and fire off my cover letter and resume I was wondering how would I be best explaining I am a Brit looking for sponsorship for my visa which could potentially take months/years. I am also not in the position to jump on a plane to attend interviews due to work, family and funding so would have to complete any interviews over the phone or by Skype.
> ...


If you can't do in-person/face-to-face interviews (at your expense) a job offer is unlikely to happen in your field, there are already a good number of locally trained, experienced and available people in your profession... That said, I would state somewhere near the beginning of your cover letter everything you have outlined above, "I am a British citizen currently residing in the UK looking to make the move to Canada/Saskatchewan. With a job offer, I qualify for the SINP, etc..."


----------



## kevbudd (Jul 11, 2013)

cheers for the advise its much appreciated


----------

